# Uber Whatsit #134



## 480sparky (Dec 30, 2012)

Be sure to check the list of Previous Whatsits before guessing!


This is also the first 'real' test of my new D600.  DAMN, the colors are gorgeous!


----------



## jlo24141 (Dec 30, 2012)

plastic bottle?


----------



## thetrue (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks kind of like vinyl...


----------



## nycphotography (Dec 30, 2012)

looks like blue shrink wrap on a winterized boat.  Of course, that's not to the right scale.


----------



## Parker219 (Dec 30, 2012)

Ice cube tray?


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## Parker219 (Dec 31, 2012)

now I am even more confused because that looks like a blue wooden handle.  Ha


----------



## PixelRabbit (Dec 31, 2012)

Screwdriver handle?


----------



## snowbear (Dec 31, 2012)

.


----------



## 4meandthem (Dec 31, 2012)

Toothbrush


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 31, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> Toothbrush




Be sure to check the list of Previous Whatsits before guessing!

Toothbrush.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 31, 2012)

Hair brush bristle?


----------



## nycphotography (Dec 31, 2012)

snowbear said:


> Hair brush bristle?



oooh good guess.  would explain all that dandruff too ;-)


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 1, 2013)

The name of this item is a _compound word_.


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 1, 2013)

I think we need another angle, view, or pulled out more.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 1, 2013)

Sorry.... one clue per day.


----------



## christop (Jan 1, 2013)

paintbrush


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## squirrels (Jan 2, 2013)

Party toothpick?


----------



## cwcaesar (Jan 2, 2013)

Wheel cleaner brush.


----------



## nycphotography (Jan 2, 2013)

definitely looks like some kind of a brush... a wire brush.


----------



## deeky (Jan 2, 2013)

I'll piggyback with a toothbrush.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 2, 2013)

deeky said:


> I'll piggyback with a toothbrush.



See Post #11.


----------



## O'Rork (Jan 2, 2013)

It's somebodies left foot against a post. footbath.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## 480sparky (Jan 4, 2013)

You normally use this item to make an announcement or proclamation to the general public.


----------



## Scuba (Jan 4, 2013)

Thumb tac or push pin


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jan 4, 2013)

thumbtack?...


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 4, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> thumbtack?...






Scuba said:


> Thumb tac or push pin


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jan 4, 2013)

I swore the "post" was plastic... very sneaky Sparky!


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 4, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> I swore the "post" was plastic... very sneaky Sparky!



It's fun doing these, but dammit: it's getting harder n harder to come up with something original.... and sneaky!


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 4, 2013)

so I guess the paint job wasn't perfect because some of the blue paint guy on the silver tac!  Nice one on your part.


----------



## christop (Jan 4, 2013)

That kind of thumbtack is molded colored plastic. I think the blue on the metal shaft is a reflection of the blue plastic. Lighting looks weird in a lot of these whatsit's (or in macro shots in general), especially with shiny metal.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 4, 2013)

480sparky said:


> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> > I swore the "post" was plastic... very sneaky Sparky!
> ...



If you REALLY wanted to torture us, you could do more spices.  Some wouldn't be too hard, like fennel seeds and rosemary sprigs but . . .


----------

